# NO BAKE COOKIES/TREATS



## Sonya (Dec 15, 2010)

I do not bake. I don't have time and I just am not good at it unless it comes in a box or roll!

However, I can use the microwave and melt chocolate, etc...I am awesome at that! So please share recipes for no bake cookies/treats, even if it's something we all heard of and know how to make. I think it would be nice to have a bunch and just print out this topic so all the recipes are in the same place.

I'll start with this one, I don't know what it's called but I had one for the first time yesterday from a friend and it was awesome. You all may of had them before, but I live under a rock so it was a new one for me.

*Chocolate Dipped Ritz*

Ritz crackers

peanut butter

chocolate (I used dark cause that's what Hubby likes)

candy sprinkles (I used red/green for Christmas)

spread about a teaspoon full of peanut butter in between two ritz crackers, dip sandwich in melted chocolate with tongs, place on wax paper and sprinkle with candy sprinkles while chocolate is still soft...walla, done. I set mine outside in the cold for 10mins for the chocolate to harden quicker.

(another cute little thing that a friend had given me)

*Bacon and Eggs*

pretzel thins (you know the little tiny sticks)

white chocolate

yellow M&M's

take two pretzels sticks and put them side by side, add a big gob of melted white chocolate in the center to hold them together, press a yellow M&M in the chocolate while still soft, let set up...walla, bacon and eggs!


----------



## Flying minis (Dec 15, 2010)

We make Christmas Mice every christmas

Dip cherries WITH STEMS in chocolate, lay on their side, so the stem sticks out "behind" them (not upright)

Dip the flat part of a Hershey kiss in the chocolate, stich it onto the non-stem end of the cherry (for the head)

Take 2 M&M's (red or brown), dip the tips into chocolate, and attach between the cherry and the kiss for ears (you have to hold them for a second to get them to stick).

Use red frosting to put on tiny dots for eyes, and to put a "nose" on the tip of the kiss.

These are CUTE!!! One year I made 500, this year only about 150. Somewhere along the line, it was determined that the ones with red ears are girls, and brown ears are boys. Don't know how that was decided, but we realized that if you show them to someone new, they all say the same thing - red ears are girls, brown are boys! : )


----------



## Flying minis (Dec 15, 2010)

We always make Bacon and Eggs too - the salt and sweet together are wonderful!


----------



## little lady (Dec 15, 2010)

Ohhhh never heard of Bacon & egg treats...sound yummy.

I make fake turtles(don't know what they are really called)

Synder waffle pretzels

rolos

pecans

on cookie sheet lined with wax paper, place waffle pretzels, top each with rolo, put in oven 325 for couple minutes(at work and don't have my recipe-will check when I get home) take out of oven immediately press pecan on top. Quick easy and yummy candy-salty/sweet also.


----------



## CKC (Dec 15, 2010)

My Mom just sent me an e-mail with all kinds of recipes.... Here are some of the microwave recipes:

2 Minute Microwave Fudge

From the kitchen of Erica Wilson

Ingredients

1 pound of powdered sugar

1/2 cup cocoa

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/4 cup milk

1 Tablespoon vanilla extract

1/4 pound butter/margarine

1 cup chopped nuts

Directions

Mix all dry ingredients together in a 8x8 inch microwave safe pan (important to use this size pan). Add milk and vanilla extract. Place chunk of butter/margarine in center ( leave butter as whole do not chop up). Microwave on high for 2 minutes until bottom of dish feels warm. Stir vigorously and blend in chopped nuts. Put in mold or whatever and chill for 1 hour. * Use real butter for best results.

---------------------------

Microwave Peanut Butter fudgeMakes aprox. 1 lb •

From the kitchen of Robyn Mallory

Ingredients

lb powdered sugar

1/4 cup butter

1/4 cup milk

1 teaspoon vanilla

2 large mixing spoons peanut butter

DirectionsMix well in a meduim size microwave safe bowl powder sugar,butter,milk and vanilla. Microwave on high 2-21/2 minutes.Take out and add peanutbutter, mix well.Pour onto a buttered dinner plate. Refrigerate till set.

Kim


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 15, 2010)

I have one.

Almond Roc (very similar to Almond Roca)

1/2 Cup butter (MUST be butter)

3/4 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup chopped almonds

1/2 cup chocolate chips

Mix butter and brown sugar in a sauce pan. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Boil for 7 minutes, stirring constantly. Sprinkle bottom of a square cake pan with chopped almonds (reserve small amount of almonds to sprinkle on top) pour mixture from saucepan over almonds. Sprinkle chocolate chips on top - cover with tin foil for one minute to melt chocolate chips. remove foil and spread melted chips over entire pan, sprinkle with reserved almonds. Refrigerate until set. Cut or break into pieces.


----------

